# Dx for Hyperinflation



## cswift (Oct 20, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a specific code for Hyperinflation of the lungs aside from the newborn code? Any info would be great!

Thanks in advance!

Candy S. CPC, CPC-H


----------



## heatherwinters (Oct 21, 2009)

*Hyperinflation*

Does the patient have a DX of COPD or Emphysema?


----------



## cswift (Oct 21, 2009)

No it doesnt state either....just hyperinflation of the lungs.


----------



## heatherwinters (Oct 21, 2009)

*Hyperinflation*

Question clinician to see if 786.9 is appropriate.


----------



## cswift (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you, I will do that!


----------

